# Need free DVD codec



## ItsLasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*

My computer doesnt want to play DVDs all of the sudden so I need a free DVD codec that I could download.


Just D\\L powerDVD and it will install the codecs and then watch it in WMP or whatever you want.


----------



## bigvaL

Everything you need is right here:

http://www.free-codecs.com/

I use that site for all my codecs. I use the Koepi's Xvid codec and it seems to fix all my problems. The FFD Show codec is a good one too for MPEG-4. They got ones there for OGM/MPEG-2/Divx and all the audio codecs too, awesome site.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigval*

Everything you need is right here:

http://www.free-codecs.com/

I use that site for all my codecs. I use the Koepi's Xvid codec and it seems to fix all my problems. The FFD Show codec is a good one too for MPEG-4. They got ones there for OGM/MPEG-2/Divx and all the audio codecs too, awesome site.


Can you link me too a good DVD playback one? Im a noob with codecs lol.

Edit: Nvm found one.


----------



## Sammyz

Here watch this video: Here is the link to download the program: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RUI2AS60

  
 YouTube - Free DVD Codecs Watch DVD's on your computer with NVIDIA's DVD Codecs


----------



## loony

http://www.xpcodecpack.com/

that should do it


----------



## halifax1

Or doesnlot VLCPlayer..


----------

